# Freeport Saturday 6-20-13



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I may have an opening for one. 832.435.2523 Paul.


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

We need a couple of guys this Saturday!

Snapper kings lings and everything else!


----------



## squidboy (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm free


----------



## mecauca (Apr 5, 2013)

*I'm in*

Hi there, do you still have some spot open. Could I have 1 or 2 is fine, I'll call you when I got your reply, thanks a lot


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

For those interested on the trip, please contact the original poster for all details of the trip Saturday.

Thanks,



Gluconda said:


> We need a couple of guys this Saturday!
> 
> Snapper kings lings and everything else!


----------

